# Finally got my turkey



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally connected!! Last day of the season for me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He's a beaut., congrats., I'll have to give it a try one day!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks,all it takes is one and your hooked !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Bird---bones-----thats something I never Did---going to try later this month-----again congrads----SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I knew today was a good day !

Good going big guy...shot straight and nailed him huh.

Good score nice wight !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys !! It was quite the thrill. The one he was with was even bigger but couldn't get shot on him.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Big bird bones44! Very nice credentials if I do say so myself!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice tom bones. Never hunted turkeys but I guess I could if I wanted too easy enough. They roost in the creek behind my house. I either hear or see them every morning when I walk out to feed my horse. Lots of times he will see them before I do and just stands there and stares at them while they make their way across the 2 acre trap here behind the house. I have been feeding wheat hay and they gather around the bale ring and pick up the grain that falls out of the bale. I have been seeing some single hens here and there so they must be nesting. They are having a heck of a time with the coyotes, raccoons, bobcats and hogs finding their nests and eating their eggs. I try to help them out with the varmints as much as possible though so a few chicks make it through the spring.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Tom, nice bird for sure. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice looking bird there Bones44. I was really wanting to get out and shoot one this year but wouldn't you know I had more important things come up right when Season opens.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Tom! I'm pleased you've at last put one in the bag!







:usflag:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, the pressure was on !! They're alot tougher than people think.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Soooo, What time is dinner Tom ? I'll bring the sweet potatoes


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bring it on !!! How about now ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not today !! Today is our( yes i typed, my, first) anniversary. I pretty much push the limits *alot* as it is, and I'm not taking any chances. I'll be takin' her to dinner a litle later and may have a glass or two of a beverage.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Smoke him Tom ! Smoked wild turkey is one of the ways I like them. Rodney might have a recipe ?

Again...good going.

To me Turkey are harder to hunt than just about anything I have yet hunted...well..I take that back..they are the most difficult, that is if you do it the right way.

But then...I have never hunted Bin Laden .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Not today !! Today is our( yes i typed, my, first) anniversary. I pretty much push the limits *alot* as it is, and I'm not taking any chances. I'll be takin' her to dinner a litle later and may have a glass or two of a beverage.


 Congrats Don !! No sense in starting off on the wrong foot yet. Give it another year. LOL Enjoy your night out.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job Bones! I think I'm gonna try to go out tomorrow. Last time I went out I sunk my truck up to the frame, spent the day trying to get unstuck instead of hunting turkeys! Had to wait for my brother to get off of work so he could bring my other truck up to pull me out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Ruger !! Hopefully it's drier for ya. We had a horrible spring season here. It rained/snowed 12 days out of the 15 early season. Stay safe and shoot straight !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Bones on the Big Bird!! YD You betta be good and take the lil Lady out somewhere Special Like to the first hamburger stand you took her to. LOL Congrats and Happy Anniversary Man!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I made it out kinda! Headed out and the fuel filter in my truck plugged up and I had to limp my truck back home and wait for a parts store to open so I could get a filter. Took my brother-in-law with me when I got my truck fixed. We found a hen and couldn't get any Toms located. We saw lot of elk and a few deer and found a couple of elk antler sheds. Then we got a call from my sister that the doctor found a problem with her ultrasound on their baby to be, so we made a quick beeline back to town. We will find out more tommorow when they hook her up to a monitor, praying alot that things will go well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny you say that, our first date was a TGIFridays, and I and planned to take her there but last week they got NAILED by the health department. Soooo I'm not going back there for a while. I know they have multiple locations but any regional manager that would let one of his units get that bad probably doesn't really watch the others either. We did go have a nice dinner though and a movie and....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I made it out kinda! Headed out and the fuel filter in my truck plugged up and I had to limp my truck back home and wait for a parts store to open so I could get a filter. Took my brother-in-law with me when I got my truck fixed. We found a hen and couldn't get any Toms located. We saw lot of elk and a few deer and found a couple of elk antler sheds. Then we got a call from my sister that the doctor found a problem with her ultrasound on their baby to be, so we made a quick beeline back to town. We will find out more tommorow when they hook her up to a monitor, praying alot that things will go well.


I'll send some good thoughts and prayers your way Ruger.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ruger, I hope things work out O.K. prayers your way. You are not having the luck right now. Don, glad your date went good. Maybe they served pb&j at that tgifridays.LOL ....... Reidrh, Thank you!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Praying for your Sis Ruger!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Praying for you guys too...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Prayers are appreciated. The baby had an irregular heartbeat that they wanted to monitor. Doc says most of the time it resolves on its own. They want to keep a close eye on it. Might get a chance to go see if I can find a turkey in the morning.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*God Bless your Family Ruger prayers sent*--sb


----------

